
Forensics detective says Android phones are now harder to crack than iPhones - idl3Y
https://www.androidauthority.com/android-encryption-forensics-1078668/
======
cmurf
I don't understand how any the cracking tools work on any of the modern
handsets. Are they extracting the key (DEK) from memory? Have they exploited a
vulnerability in (Google) fscrypt, or LUKS? Or are these unencrypted phones?
Or unencrypted cache partitions?

